# What happened to WorldMark Kihei Reviews?



## LisaH (Feb 16, 2006)

There is only one. I remember seeing a lot more before. Is there another place that I can find them?


----------



## billhall (Feb 16, 2006)

*Missing reviews...*

I sent Lisa a email with a link to the old site for tonight. 

I am recopying the reviews. I remember copying the reviews in January but who knows....


----------



## billhall (Feb 16, 2006)

*WorldMark Kihei  -- Fixed*

It's fixed now and has 17 reviews.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## LisaH (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Bill!


----------

